# which I-pod adapter do i use?? Please help



## JohnsonGTI (Nov 12, 2006)

here is my head unit it it a panisonic cq-c7301u 
Im not sure what ipod adapter to use with it nor can i find one. Im not radio savy so help me out please. here are some pics of the head unit and plugs in back, Thanks, Cris


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: which I-pod adapter do i use?? Please help (JohnsonGTI)*

Sent IM.


----------

